# Mango and pulled pork....



## lte241 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok.. so I may have mentioned.. .though I can not remember.. that I am having a "gathering" .. I dont like to use the word "Party" because  I am in my 40s and in my teens and early 20s a party was.. well.. I am sure most of us have an idea of what a "party" was back then.. so I try to use the term "gathering" to sound fancier and more mature... but really.. who am I kidding there will be plenty of beverages and food.. just not that other "special herb" so many "experimented" with... anywho....

I went to the local Giant supermarket because they have a special this week on pork.. $.99 a pound...yeah.. damn good price I think... and wanted to get a pork shoulder to smoke to try out the Jeffs dry rub that I just bought ( yeah.. I read most of the thread over there relating to " $20 .. a bit steep for a recipe" and I figure.. if they guy is charging $20 for it... and reading everywhere the many good reviews for it.. it has to be good... and further as it was stated..you can spend $10 for a one use prepacked rub.. this one.. I can make a heap of it.. put it in my foodsaver vac bag chuck it in the freezer and I am way ahead of the rubbing game... ok.. I am way off my original thought already.. sorry fellas...

ok.. so as i was walking through I noticed they have Mango, Peach, Pear and Guava nectar on sale as well .. .5 for $5 (1 qt boxs)

and the Pear and Mango caught my eye and mind and made me immediately start thinking... Mango... I LOVE...Pulled Pork.. I LOVE...I HAVE to be able to put these two together somehow. I picked up a box of the peach, Mango, and Pear...and thought.. the fellas at SMF will have to have used Mango nectar at some point...I searched and found nothing that addressed it.

Question 1: anyone use Mango as an brine, injection, spray, in the water pan.. anything???

Question 2: care to share it with me and the world how you utilized it as well as how did it turn out?

AAANNNNND.... GO!


----------



## lumpydrey (Apr 1, 2015)

You know... I'd inject it with a bit of brown sugar and salt water. Rub that baby down. Mop it every so often with that mango cha cha! I'd use some heat. White pepper or cayenne in that rub. Enough to pop. I find white pepper has a nice sting that doesn't linger as long as say the cayenne will. But I'm all on that sweet heat with pork. I'll return to see what you've come up with. Oh and as not to compete with your awesome glaze, maybe a little oak for your smoke. Very light smoke. Idk just thinking.


----------



## lte241 (Apr 1, 2015)

Lumpy... I am I. The kitchen and am starting to trim the hunk o meat now... I will certainly try your suggestion since I was kinda thinking of just a mango and lightly salted water...kind of a taste test thing to find that balance of " hey... I think that tastes like a mango... That washed up on the beach...minus the sand" flavor... I will throw in some brown sugar just because I can...here is a pic of the meat...all 9lbs of it... Thinking of cutting it in half so I don't have to cook it as long... But trimming the skin off so I can get Jeff's rub alllll over it













image.jpg



__ lte241
__ Apr 1, 2015


----------



## lumpydrey (Apr 1, 2015)

Man that looks awesome! So last weekend I smoked a butt seasoned in a traditional Puerto Rican way. What happens with the skin there is you basically peel it back. Take your knife under the skin and slice it off but leave it attached, if that makes sense. This way you expose that meat under the skin and are then able to season the entire shoulder or butt while keeping the skin as like a moisture barrier. Some folks don't like the skin. But hey thanks for the idea and please post your finished product!


----------



## lte241 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok... so.. here is the meat all trimmed... 













photo 1 (2).JPG



__ lte241
__ Apr 1, 2015






I learned a thing doing this... a sharp GOOD set of knives saves TONS of hard work... adding that to my birthday wish list

always make sure you have enough ingredients for what you are doing ... well i knew this before because I love to cook... but when you make brine.. you need salt...thought I had a spare...the only spare I had was being used and almost empty

make sure you have a decent container to brine in...I was going to stuff this into a vac bag.. didnt have any 12" rolls.. only 8".. do I ended up with this....













photo 2 (2).JPG



__ lte241
__ Apr 1, 2015






Which seems to going to work just fine...but either way... I dont like how it looks in the fridge

so to combat the running out of salt.. I dumped a quart of veggie broth in with the brine.. has like 960mg of sodium per serving... whats the worst that can happen.. plus .. .its "use by date" is .. well.. was yesterday. then I remember I have the Season All.. so I added a hit or two of that and mixed it all up.. tasted it.. not too shabby really.. for salt water.

I kept the skin and threw it on top of the hunk o meat.....













photo 3 (2).JPG



__ lte241
__ Apr 1, 2015






and will likely utilize it as a cover of sorts once I rub the meat down with Jeffs rub and put it in the smoker.. I figure maybe add it a couple hours in to the smoke on top of the meat so its juice and drizzle down into it.. sounds good in my head...

going to prepare the injection/spray of Mango nectar, salt, some white pepper and brown sugar.

I managed to find a couple veins/arteries I think I will try to inject directly into them... it works in us humans to distribute things.. perhaps it will work in swine to do the same? In theory .. it "should work"... nothing left to do with this for the day except watch it brine...


----------



## lumpydrey (Apr 1, 2015)

Pow! Hey that's a good job trimming. Looks like you're good with a knife.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 1, 2015)

Looking good. I kind of caution against injecting. Unfortunately when you inject you have to treat it like you would ground meat which means maybe a little higher heat and less time in the smoker. I hope I don't open up a big can of worms here but just thought I would remind. 40 to 140 in 4 hours or less and you are golden. If you inject that is. If not the rule does not apply.


----------



## lte241 (Apr 1, 2015)

Timberjet... again.. something I did not think about...perhaps I will just use the Mango concoction as a mop/spray.. I am dying to use mango something or another.. some way or another in this smoke... add a little Capt. Morgan Spiced Rum to the Mango juice with a touch of apple cider dump in a spray bottle..... I WILL utilize the Mango one way or another...

for now.. I have to mix my rub awhile because it is looking like I will have to put this thing in the smoker later tonight and want the rub to be ready.. though I wont be able to let the rub "soak" for a few hours before smoking... which if i am not reading wrong...it should do that...oh hell.. I just realized I dont have mustard as a stickin agent for the rub....I forgot to get it this morning because I was excited to get the shoulder for $.99 lb.....ugggggghhhhhhhh


----------



## sota d (Apr 1, 2015)

I've used olive oil instead of mustard-works fine. David.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 1, 2015)

LTE241 said:


> Timberjet... again.. something I did not think about...perhaps I will just use the Mango concoction as a mop/spray.. I am dying to use mango something or another.. some way or another in this smoke... add a little Capt. Morgan Spiced Rum to the Mango juice with a touch of apple cider dump in a spray bottle..... I WILL utilize the Mango one way or another...
> 
> for now.. I have to mix my rub awhile because it is looking like I will have to put this thing in the smoker later tonight and want the rub to be ready.. though I wont be able to let the rub "soak" for a few hours before smoking... which if i am not reading wrong...it should do that...oh hell.. I just realized I dont have mustard as a stickin agent for the rub....I forgot to get it this morning because I was excited to get the shoulder for $.99 lb.....ugggggghhhhhhhh


Mayo works too. You could use the mango in place of apple juice when you foil if you foil. You could also make a finishing sauce like chef jj's and use mango instead of apple as well. I bet it would be great.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 1, 2015)

Sota D said:


> I've used olive oil instead of mustard-works fine. David.


The only problem with oil is that it does tend to inhibit bark formation. That said I use olive oil mayo. I actually like it better than mustard for stickum.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 1, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122319/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome This stuff is so good it should be illegal. It is my secret weapon. Maybe you could make it mango oriented?


----------



## lte241 (Apr 1, 2015)

OHHHHhhhh... well.. that is printed and on the list for the finishing sauce.. of course I will post results...I will have to divide it in half and make half mango and other half plain to see whats what...


----------



## bigd3077 (Apr 1, 2015)

Mango on anything makes it better!!


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 1, 2015)

I can give you a mango chipotle bbq sauce recipe if you're interested.

I'm more of a guava man myself! ;)


----------



## lumpydrey (Apr 1, 2015)

welshrarebit
 I'm all ears if you're willing to give the recipe [emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 1, 2015)

I'll be at my pm job in a couple hours... We use it on our ribs.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 1, 2015)

I forgot I had in on my phone...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lumpydrey (Apr 1, 2015)

On it! Thank you sir


----------



## lte241 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ohhhh the 1/2lb of butter has me sold... Printing this for future use!


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 1, 2015)

LTE241, that's a nice cut of meat. 
Welshrarebit, thanks for the sauce.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 1, 2015)

Don't be afraid to switch out the mango for guava! 

I have some ghost pepper guava bbq sauce at home that a friend gave me... [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## lte241 (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok.. so it is 1:00am Est.. yeah... i put the pork in the smoker...I couldnt NOT do it...it was calling me.. taunting me...it wanted out of the fridge and into a nice warm place... so being I am a nice person.......













photo 2 (3).JPG



__ lte241
__ Apr 2, 2015






after that.. I decided that what better time than now to make a spray... so i threw into a Dickeys BBQ cup the following...

1/2 C PLUS 1/3 c of Captain Morgan Spiced Rum... minus a sip or two.. had to taste it to make sure it was still good...

1/2 C PLUS 1/3 c Mango Nectar

1/2 C Apple Juice

1/4 C Apple Cider Vinegar

stir it a around and dumped into a spray bottle.

I then took another glass and mixed all but the apple cider vinegar and came up with this...













photo 1 (3).JPG



__ lte241
__ Apr 2, 2015






Not too shabby.. a little sweet.. but drinkable..

Pork has been on about an hour or so... runnin between 238 and 241...


----------



## lte241 (Apr 2, 2015)

Well... We are 3 1/2 hours or so in... Smokin along at 230ish degrees... Internal temp is 134... Just opened to give a quick check and a few sprays with the capt. Morgan mango apple juice stuff...













image.jpg



__ lte241
__ Apr 2, 2015






hard to take a pic ... at night.. no flash... holding a flashlight.. trying to not let heat out...got the dual temp probie thing in it.. have the food prob set for 195* .. smoker set to alert me if temps hit 251* and if it drops to 221*.. I seem to be floating around  230* so.. I think the ol smoker is tuned in ... more to come.... OHHHHHH yeah.. I threw on a couple of small hunks of pork that I trimmed off  while trimming the fat and skin off.. coated with Mustard and jeffs rub... O....M.....G .... that is NICE tastin I "think" it was cooked enough.. when I pulled it apart it was pretty easy to peel a hunk of the "spare meat" apart and shove in my pie hole.. yeah.. I am going to use this rub again..

I have to admit.. this smokin at night... I kinda dig it...clear sky ....a nice crisp 34* ....the internet.... SMF.... And 













image.jpg



__ lte241
__ Apr 2, 2015





 keepin me company....


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 2, 2015)

I need a Qview for breakfast. Way to rock it through the night!


----------



## lte241 (Apr 2, 2015)

ok... 8:30am..had dozed off on the sofa.. and my neck and back is killin me. looked over to the coffee table and found that my machine is still holding it together.... was a nice 228*. took a walk outside... to find  the meat sittin at a comfy 













photo 1 (4).JPG



__ lte241
__ Apr 2, 2015






open the door to do a spray with the Capt. Morgan Mango Apple mix  and was greeted by this here view...













photo 2 (4).JPG



__ lte241
__ Apr 2, 2015


















photo 3 (4).JPG



__ lte241
__ Apr 2, 2015






we are about 9 hours in...and I got nothin but time..and beer today...

Question though.. I was thinkin about putting it into a foil pan now and collect what ever drippings there may be now to help it "baste" itself and collect juices for the pullin so i can put them back into the finished product...also.. I still have the skin... I was going to lay it on top of this now... so it can render the fat down into the shoulder now that there is a good 9 hours of smoke...this will also give me some drippings to mix into it when pulling.....thoughts?


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 2, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## timberjet (Apr 2, 2015)

LTE241 said:


> ok... 8:30am..had dozed off on the sofa.. and my neck and back is killin me. looked over to the coffee table and found that my machine is still holding it together.... was a nice 228*. took a walk outside... to find  the meat sittin at a comfy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can put the drip pan on a rack below you would be better off. I just don't like my pork swimming in fat. You want to save that stuff. It is so good.


----------



## sota d (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks delicious! Like timberjet says-save those drippings, they'll add so much flavor and moisture to your PP later. Nice job posting-great pics and details. Thanks, David.


----------



## lte241 (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok.. it seems we are in the home stretch... internal temp is currently 189* at 237*

here is a pic with the skin cap back on 













photo 5.JPG



__ lte241
__ Apr 2, 2015






she is wrapped 













photo(4).JPG



__ lte241
__ Apr 2, 2015






and i suspect in another hour or so i can pull it and rest it!!!

I have my finishing sauce mixed up ready to go.. along with some kind of apple cinnamon sauce topping stuff that I found in one of the forums here at SMF.

More pics to come.. .I am one tired dude... but I think it will be worth it!


----------



## sota d (Apr 2, 2015)

Be careful to fully cook that pork skin. You just put raw pork onto cooked pork-need to make sure it's cooked thru. Do you have an intant read thrm?


----------



## lte241 (Apr 2, 2015)

image.jpg



__ lte241
__ Apr 2, 2015





 guess what time it is?!?!? That's right... Time to rest... Gonna give it hour and half or so I think... That will put me at 5pm and the wife gets home at 5:30ish...gonna drop a couple potatoes in the smoker and put the heat up a notch with a couple hunks oh apple wood and let them sit until she gets home and ready to eat


----------



## lte241 (Apr 2, 2015)

Sota D said:


> Be careful to fully cook that pork skin. You just put raw pork onto cooked pork-need to make sure it's cooked thru. Do you have an intant read thrm?


OYE VEY.... I thought of that about 45 minutes ago...I tested it and it read 165*.. HOWEVER... just because I made such a stupid mistake...I removed the skin... and wrapped the pork back up... and put it back in the smoker.. going to stay there until it read 195* internal again....looks like dinner is gonna be a few minutes late..

can I be forgiven.. i blame lack of sleep.. and I know better than that...I am kinda mad at myself.


----------



## sota d (Apr 2, 2015)

Better a late dinner than a sick wife! An hour or so in a hot smoker after you removed the skin should make it safe. Gotta be real careful with stuff like that. Looking good tho. Can't wait for the finish pics! I'll be watching, David.


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 2, 2015)

:popcorn


----------



## timberjet (Apr 2, 2015)

LTE241 said:


> OYE VEY.... I thought of that about 45 minutes ago...I tested it and it read 165*.. HOWEVER... just because I made such a stupid mistake...I removed the skin... and wrapped the pork back up... and put it back in the smoker.. going to stay there until it read 195* internal again....looks like dinner is gonna be a few minutes late..
> 
> can I be forgiven.. i blame lack of sleep.. and I know better than that...I am kinda mad at myself.


I don't know if 195 is something you read somewhere or not but I take mine to 205. It renders much more fat and breaks down more connective tissue. You really need to wrap and rest in a cooler. You don't want to cool it right away. It will stay hot for the 1 to 2 hour rest. Throw a towel in there too to take up airspace. When all that is done it will just fall to pieces for you. I also recommend defating the juices you hopefully saved and adding that back in. That is the good stuff.


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 2, 2015)

timberjet said:


> I don't know if 195 is something you read somewhere or not but I take mine to 205. It renders much more fat and breaks down more connective tissue. You really need to wrap and rest in a cooler. You don't want to cool it right away. It will stay hot for the 1 to 2 hour rest. Throw a towel in there too to take up airspace. When all that is done it will just fall to pieces for you. I also recommend defating the juices you hopefully saved and adding that back in. That is the good stuff.


^^^THIS!^^^


----------



## sota d (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes, like timberjet said, take it to 205 and let it rest wrapped in a cooler for at least an hour-makes a huge difference! A good smoked butt is a time commitment, You've invested this much time, don't cut it short in the end. More  pics please, we want to see this thru to the end, David.


----------



## lte241 (Apr 6, 2015)

well... it has been almost a week... My wife.. the neighbors and I are all still alive after that STUPID mistake...life has just gotten in the way of the internet for a few days... so here ya go...













photo 1 (6).JPG



__ lte241
__ Apr 6, 2015






This is obviously after I took the skin off... and "re-cooked" it. I only took it to internal of 195 again to "kill" any bad stuff that MIGHT have been left over.. I had it to I think 200-205 before wrapping in towel and putting in ice chest .. which shortly thereafter is when my head said " hey stupid... you do know that you put raw pork on perfectly good cooked pork.. you may wanna make sure it is done right"...













photo 2 (6).JPG



__ lte241
__ Apr 6, 2015






Here I just slid the bone out.. and yeah.. it literally fell out. I am not sure  but I think my Iphone camera is a little wonky with the colors because..I have no idea why it shows as greenish in some spots...













photo 3 (6).JPG



__ lte241
__ Apr 6, 2015






Jeffs rub makes DAMN good bark. even the thicker hunks.. i took my knife and diced them up real small and mixed em im













photo 4 (2).JPG



__ lte241
__ Apr 6, 2015






Mixed up... and again the colors seem off..













photo 5 (2).JPG



__ lte241
__ Apr 6, 2015






annnd the sammich... the topping is a spiced apple recipe I had found in here somewhere...it is rice vinegar paprika, cyan, white pepper,  3 fuji apples diced small anc cooked down a bit.. for a little nice slight crunch I added a 4th  diced apple near the end of the cook down so that it had a nice little crunch ...


----------



## lte241 (Apr 6, 2015)

And while I have your attention for a brief moment.. .I have a Maverick M ET-73. I am going to be doing two shoulders and probably a London Broil or brisket in about 2 weeks... My thought is I d like to have a probe in each hunk of meat.. so i am going to likely order the Maverick et733. my other thought is...logically I should be able to just stick the ambient probe into the Broil and it should read the temp like a meat probe... right? and then I can utilize the ambient probe on the second maverick to monitor the temp in the smoker which I will have somewhere around the middle of the smoker since I am going to be using 3 of the 4 racks... so here is what I hope to have... 1 meat probe in 1 shoulder.. another meat probe in the other shoulder... the ambient probe of one of the units in the broil or brisket and one ambient probe to keep an eye on the smoker temp...so I can see in real time what each piece of meat is doing at any given time... anyone do something like this before? i plan on using the 4th rack as a drip pan... putting a aluminum foil pan on it to catch the yummy juices from the pork and beef... then use that juice to mix into the pork... I will also be using the  water pan as.... well a water pan with likely apple juice and I am probably going to use the spray that I sprayed on the pictured pork shoulder.. because it was good... and make another batch of Jeffs rub for the shoulders... and likely put it on the beef as well.. ok. sooooo ready... GO!.. what are your thoughts?


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 6, 2015)

The 733 comes with two hybrid probes so they can be used either as a chamber temp probe or a meat probe...


----------

